# Not everything I cook is fried!



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Got a Sous Vide circulator for Christmas. Decided my first foray into boiled bag food cooking wood be a steak (ribeye). Simple easy prep, put bag in water and remove. Quick sear on a griddle and WOW!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, looks good.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Time and temp?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

131 F/just over 2 hours


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have never tried the sous vide method or tasted a steak cooked with that method, so here are the noobie questions.
What is the difference in taste does sous vide produce? 
Isn't steak supposed to be seared on the outside to form a crust and the middle should be rare to medium rare? It seems to me sous vide process is for eater who prefers the interior to be well done?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

mas360 said:


> I have never tried the sous vide method or tasted a steak cooked with that method, so here are the noobie questions.
> What is the difference in taste does sous vide produce?
> Isn't steak supposed to be seared on the outside to form a crust and the middle should be rare to medium rare? It seems to me sous vide process is for eater who prefers the interior to be well done?


The difference is that you can have the meat as rare as you want without the worry of bacteria or toxins. The sous vide method allows the Chef to cook the steak to a specific temperature - and then hold it there for a period of time to kill bugs that may hurt you. For best flavor and appearance it is then seared. In essence you can "cook" a steak (or any other meat) where it has the appearance and texture close to raw without worry of getting ill. Ideally, you get a rare or medium rare steak from edge to edge. The sear helps the appearance and gives the meat a little crust. (if you do some research you will find out that a lot of our taste and satisfaction comes from appearance)

You can sous vide meat to well done - but just like on a grill, I think that may be a sin.

Sous vide = lower temp for longer time = safe to eat meat


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

You can find a lot of good information on Sous Vide on the Chef Steps web site. 
https://www.chefsteps.com/
They also have many great recipes.......


----------

